# ergo levers vs. STI



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi out there.

I've been thinking of going campy for my next ride after a few years on D/A 9-speed.

One things that I do like about the STI levers is the ergonomics when riding up on the hoods. The taller "horn" on the front of the STI levers just makes my grip feel more stable when riding on rough road or downhill. (Ever notice in paris-roubaix that while shimano-equipped rides are up on the hoods, campy riders are down in the drops?). I'm also not sure about having to rotate my wrist in for my thumb to reach the downshift button while riding on the hoods. I could move my hands back further on the hood to reach the button, but then would have a hard time reaching the brake/upshift lever.

Any shimano converts out there who can reassure me?

Thanks


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

800lbgorilla said:


> Hi out there.
> 
> I've been thinking of going campy for my next ride after a few years on D/A 9-speed.
> 
> ...


Find an LBS w/ a Campy kitted bike and ride it. 

As for the "horn" on Shimano being more secure.....well, that's crap. Did someone do a count of every rider in Paris-Roubaix to see who was on what grouppo and who was on the hoods vs. the drops? It all comes down to personal preference.

I switched from Shimano to Campy. I feel plenty secure on the hoods....where I spend most of my time. Shifting to a smaller ring w/ the thumb lever is a doddle: no repositioning of the hand/wrist needed (and I have limited ROM in my rt. wrist). Also easy to use the thumb levers from the drops. 

Don't ya think that the Campy folks checked to make sure that riders could use the levers from the usual positions on the bars? Without riding a Campy kitted bike, you'll never be able to find out how Campy works for you.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Of course I'm planning on riding it before buying--that's the only way tell whether I'll like it or not. 

If my question had been more specific, you may have been able to give me a more helpful reply.

When I'm on the hoods, I tend to ride with my hands positioned like the FdJ and Credit Ag guys pictured below. Can comfortably operate both brake and shift levers, and feel very secure. Using that hand position on Campy, like Landis in the pic, you'd be able to brake/upshift, but looks like you'd have a hard time hitting the downshift button.

Is your hand position on campy levers different, since you can so easily brake and shift in each direction without moving your hands?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Campy hoods*

have a more defined 'knob' and when in a standard placing or a slightly up on the bar creates a huge flat grip area that starts on the bar and continues straight onto the hood. Shimano riders had to place the STI's higher on the bar to create a similar area but that put the levers extending away too far from the bend (why Shimano re-did the Dura Ace and Now Ultegra STI's). Personally I've never rode the new Shimano 10 but I really liked the hand fit of 8 speed STI far more than 9. the ten looks like it has slimmed up and may produce amore 8 speed like fit again so I may like the feel.

but here's the skinny
ergo - plus column. CAN BE REPAIRED /REBUILT. when your .02 cent return spring dies you are not forced to shell out 200 bucks to 'fix'it.
You can shift and brake at the same time. Non movable brake levers is a wonderful thing
on high speed descents.
You can drop multiple gears in one movement. again great for sprinting and descending
The thumb drop shift is really nice when you are in the drops and descending
Having no cables showing is just plain 'nicer looking' (my opinion)
On the left (front) shifter the Campy has little 'half shifts' which can be used to stop chain rub if you are unfortunately cross gearing
I'm still using my 1999 Record Ergo's with new Rubber Covers and a rebuild. probably around 42K miles worth and now with rebuild, just as good as I first got them


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

800lbgorilla said:


> Of course I'm planning on riding it before buying--that's the only way tell whether I'll like it or not.
> 
> If my question had been more specific, you may have been able to give me a more helpful reply.
> 
> ...


I typically have my hands/fingers positioned like the Credit Agricole rider in your pic, which isn't any different than Floyd's hand position in his pic, except that Floyd's 4th and 5th fingers are curled under. Again, shifting down the cassette or to the small chainring is an easy affair, with low effort and no change of hand position. Also, shifting is equally easy when I'm standing and me hands are on the hoods. I also shift a lot: I like to keep my cadence in a certain range.....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*so you use your ring and pinky to downshift on STI?*

as that's what that position would mean.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

downshift w/ middle finger, upshift w/ index & middle, like the FdJ guy. Don't have to move wrists or base of hands to do it. 

Wondering if you'd have to move wrist/hands in order to reach the ergo thumb trigger from a position like Floyd's. Alienator, and a few others I've asked, say no.

Thanks for the helpful comments.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> have a more defined 'knob' and when in a standard placing or a slightly up on the bar creates a huge flat grip area that starts on the bar and continues straight onto the hood. Shimano riders had to place the STI's higher on the bar to create a similar area but that put the levers extending away too far from the bend (why Shimano re-did the Dura Ace and Now Ultegra STI's). Personally I've never rode the new Shimano 10 but I really liked the hand fit of 8 speed STI far more than 9. the ten looks like it has slimmed up and may produce amore 8 speed like fit again so I may like the feel.
> 
> but here's the skinny
> ergo - plus column. CAN BE REPAIRED /REBUILT. when your .02 cent return spring dies you are not forced to shell out 200 bucks to 'fix'it.
> ...


To add to ATP posted, FSA Pro wing bars would not be the same without Ergo levers. That combination has to be the most wonderful setup ever invented. I commute everyday using some chorus levers from 1999. They have yet to be rebuilt although the hoods need replacing. They have around 40K miles on them. Shimano would have worn out, been broken and unrepairable, or otherwise obsolete by then. I have the option of converting my 99 levers to ten speed if I want to. Can't do that with nine speed shimaNo.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nope ya just*

swing the thumb back and push down


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I don't know about Dura Ace*

but I seemed to get about 10K miles out of Ultegra before the return spring on the RH Shifter died. only argument ya ever need is 'go to ebay and see how many LH STIs are for sale, and then check against ergo.


----------

